# Maytag washer bearing change



## Manicmech (Sep 26, 2009)

Got a Maytag Legacy Series top load washer (SAV205DAWW) that is extremely loud when in the spin cycle. All else is good, but it sounds like a "dry bearing" rolling. Not sure if the bearing can be changed, nor how to get to it if it can be. I am pretty handy with this kind of stuff, any words of wisdom out there ? I figure you gotta' break a few eggs to make an omelet. Pretty unfortunate, because it's only about five years old. Any advice would be appreciated.

Manic.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

this a very involved repair. you'll need special tools etc, my advice=replace. if you want to tackle it,you'll have to download service manual. this wasn't Maytag's greatest moment.


----------



## Manicmech (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks for the information. Your comment about "not being Maytag's greatest moment" leads me to believe that this is a common problem with their products, am I mistaken?


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

for years Maytag only made a great washer and dryer all basically the same. when they went full line they had different designs. this particular model design was licenced through Speed Queen but Maytag decided to tweak it. the lip seals can leak and take out the bearings. they stopped production on the SAV's before Whirlpool bought them. Speed Q' is now back in the residential market and their washers are fine, as are the new Maytags.


----------

